

Creative Commons Next Generation Licenses — Welcome Version 4.0 - conductor
https://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/40768/

======
mcherm
So if I read this right, the significant changes were:

* Licenses hold up better under international law.

* More readable (always a subjective thing).

* Recognizing "database rights" (mostly an EU thing).

* Accidental violators who fix things in 30 days regain their usage rights after fixing it.

* Officially sanctions "attribution pages" as a way of giving credit.

* Authors can now say "don't credit me, I don't want to be associated with you!"

